# My very first batch ever!



## Cirafly24 (May 5, 2011)

I took the leap into CP soaping last night. It went so smoothly and was a lot of fun. Took it out of the mold tonight and it was the perfect texture for cutting and trimming. It looks so nice! A very nice yellow/beige color, reminds me of beeswax. I didn't witness any gelling in the mold, but going by the way it looks, it could have. Here are pictures!












Olive/avocado/coconut/cocoa butter recipe, 7% SF, with almond fragrance oil


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 5, 2011)

What a great first batch!


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 5, 2011)

Well done!  Your first CP batch looks amazing!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 5, 2011)

Looks great. I'd say it gelled.  :wink:


----------



## mandolyn (May 5, 2011)

Great job! Looks like a great batch of soap!


----------



## krissy (May 5, 2011)

what a gorgeous color!!


----------



## heyjude (May 5, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Cirafly24 (May 5, 2011)

Thank you! I'm so excited...I can't wait to make my next batch. Just in case anyone was wondering, I had quite a bit of scraps left over after trimming the bars, so I made them into soap balls. I'm thinking of incorporating them into my next batch.


----------



## bluevervain (May 5, 2011)

nice!  And Almond is a great really likable scent.


----------



## Lynnz (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic first batch................welcome to the addictive world of soaping :0)


----------



## cinta (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous soap!


----------



## Elly (May 6, 2011)

Lovely color, I like the balls they look so smooth


----------



## Araseth (May 6, 2011)

Looks great, congrats on your first batch, looking forward to seeing your next ones


----------



## judymoody (May 6, 2011)

Looks beautiful, love the color!  Congratulations!


----------



## agriffin (May 6, 2011)

Looks beautiful!  Well done!


----------



## Relle (May 7, 2011)

Great first batch and it does look like beeswax.


----------



## Hazel (May 7, 2011)

This is odd. I know I wrote a message about your soap. I must not have clicked "submit".   

I think your soap looks great. They look creamy in the pic.


----------



## Cirafly24 (May 7, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> This is odd. I know I wrote a message about your soap. I must not have clicked "submit".
> 
> I think your soap looks great. They look creamy in the pic.



You're not going crazy!    I showed you the pictures in my thread over in the Recipe Feedback forum. Thank so much for the recipe! Can't wait to try the soap to see how it lathers.


----------



## Hazel (May 7, 2011)

Okay, so I did post a message. I looked at your pics and thought "Where's my post?"  :shock: 

I was starting to think that not only have the soap gremlins invaded my kitchen but now there are forum gremlins messing up my posts.  

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 7, 2011)

Congrats! Looks good!


----------



## Sammycakes (May 15, 2011)

Love the color and texture of your soap.  Pure and smooth.  And the tiles on the wall look cool, too!


----------



## newbie (May 15, 2011)

That is a very peaceful and relaxing looking batch of soap. Excellent! Especially for a first batch! And you're on to balls right away- people seem to have a ton of fun with that. Can't wait to see your next batch- please post pictures!!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous batch of soap!  I love the natural, creamy color!


----------



## MsDee (May 15, 2011)

Congrats on your 1st Batch! Looks Really Good!


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2011)

Looks like your first batch turned out great!!


----------

